# 62 ...



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This evening, in a friendhsip game , the Livorno's guard Charlie Bell made *62* points, while the Messina's PF Matt Bonner had a valutation of 62  

-----

Italian league news : Cantù win the italia supercup against Treviso











Gretz


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

i'm sorry, but what did you say about Matt Bonner?? what does "valutation of 62" mean??


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> i'm sorry, but what did you say about Matt Bonner?? what does "valutation of 62" mean??


44 points and 22 rebounds :angel:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Messina VS Livorno 111-117

Messina : Matt Bonner 12/15 from 2, 3/6 from 3 , 11/13 f.t. , 22 rebounds

Livorno : Charlie Bell 7/14 from 2, *12/19 from 3*, 12/12 f.t. , 3 rebounds


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Messina VS Livorno 111-117
> 
> Messina : Matt Bonner 12/15 from 2, 3/6 from 3 , 11/13 f.t. , 22 rebounds
> ...


Crazy stats. 

A great battle between the two. :yes:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Messina : Matt Bonner 12/15 from 2, 3/6 from 3 , 11/13 f.t. , 22 rebounds
> 
> Livorno : Charlie Bell 7/14 from 2, 12/19 from 3, 12/12 f.t. , 3 rebounds


wow! that's all I can say...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*A 44-old guy scored 100p in an official game*

http://www.eurobasket.com/SLO/SLO.asp

Kinda OT but I didn't want to open a new thread for that...


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

44 yrs old and 100 pts????!!!!! 

Holey moley!!!! There is hope for Sabonis yet! 

Did you notice the final score?

150-49. 

Even without that 100 pts, his team still wins. 

Losing by 101, you gotta wonder if the opponents gave up and left at the intermission like their fans must have done! :no:


----------

